# WNBA goes to 24 second shot clock, 10 minute quarters



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

THANK GOD! IT'S ABOUT TIME!

http://sports.espn.go.com/wnba/news/story?id=2250190


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Good moves...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

At least it's a bit better now.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

They should go to 4 on 4 if they really want to increase scoring. OK, pipe dream...

10 minute quarters still make it glorified college ball but at least they are going to 24 second shot clocks, maybe the pace will pick up a little.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i think the WNBA is a quality product and is very watchable in the summer when there's no other basketball to see.. i would still watch it over Polish man's league in the winter (i'm from poland), hell i watch women's 2nd league more often than the men's league in poland......


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I love the shot clock move!! 
It should pick up the pace. 
Not so sure about the 10 minute quarters though. With the faster pace, I'm not sure they 
need to do that.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Finally...



Exactly


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

They need to go to 12 minute quarters or get rid of the 6-foul rule and go back to 5 fouls like 40 minute games in FIBA and college ball.

It's just a physical hackfest. That would open things up even more.


----------



## spurs_2108 (Dec 13, 2005)

It's about time.


----------



## 013184 (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a good sign for the WNBA. It will make the games a lot faster and create higher scoring games. I hope the NCAA follows.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Not sure if we can expect more scoring or more turnovers. I hope you are right and it is the former, and not the latter.

I think the professional women can handle the shorter clock...and I also think they can handle the regular sized ball. Last year FIBA agreed that all women's basketball will be played with the smaller ball, just as the NCAA and WNBA had used. The women playing today are big girls and I have no doubts they could play equally well with the regulation ball. But, it looks like that is something that might never change.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

most of the froncourt girls on the team i'm coaching had problems with switching to the smaller ball. they still didn't find their touch on hookshots and reverse layups.but the guards are happy cos lighter ball added more range to their shots which helped to open the court more


----------

